# Mein "aus neu mach alt" Custom Maiden von Rocky Mountain



## BigBlock427 (18. Dezember 2021)

Hey Jungs,

seit dem Kauf meines Rocky Mountain Altitude Powerplay und einer heftigen Schulterverletzung, habe ich mir Anfang Oktober eingestehen müssen, dass ich doch recht unfit geworden bin.
Zu den Kilos die eh schon zuviel waren, kamen noch Corona Kilos, das Ebike hat auch zur Bequemlichkeit verleitet and so on and so on.
So stand ich in meiner Garage, mein eigentlich tolles Custom Maiden hing an der Wand- schon ewig... und war eingestaubt.
Dann dachte ich mir, komm das vertickste jetzt und baust dir was aktuelles auf- dann geht es wieder los.

Ein aktuelles Slayer sollte es werden:




__





						Mein "aus neu mach alt"  Custom Slayer von Rocky Mountain
					

Hey Jungs,  seit dem Kauf meines Rocky Mountain Altitude Powerplay und einer heftigen Schulterverletzung, habe ich mir Anfang Oktober eingestehen müssen, dass ich doch recht unfit geworden bin. Zu den Kilos die eh schon zuviel waren, kamen noch Corona Kilos, das Ebike hat auch zur Bequemlichkeit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Nun muss ich sagen, ich fahre MTB mal mehr mal weniger seit 1993 und bin seither auch irgendwie Rocky Fanboy- kann man verstehen- muss man aber nicht. Mein bester Freund und Trauzeuge hat das gemeinsam mit mir gestartet.
Er hatte sich gerade ein gebrauchtes Instinct C50 zugelegt- und lechzte nach einem kleinen upgrade an Parts.

Also war der Entschluss gefasst- Das Maiden wird verkauft- Michael und ich kaufen zusammen ein Slayer C90 gebraucht.
Er nimmt viele von den Edelparts- ich nehme Rahmen, Dämpfer und den XTR Antrieb.

-aber beim Maiden kam alles anders:

Als ich dann gesichtet hatte, was man für ein gebrauchtes Maiden denn so bekommt, ging bei mir die Grübelei los.
Lohnt sich das? Eigentlich ist mein Maiden ja geil wie es ist.
Ach ich liebe es, es mir auch nur anzuschauen... Gibst du das wirklich her?

Nun baue ich Bikes auf seit ich denken kann- und bin da irgendwie Oldschool geblieben. Ich bin noch nie ein Bike von der Stange gefahren. Das waren immer Aufbauten mit einer Mischung aus Restekiste (gross und meist edel), gebrauchten Teilen um das Budget im Blick zu haben, und Neuparts die ich so zusammenkaufe.

Also haben wir das Slayer geschossen und zerupft- als der nackte Rahmen vor mir lag- dachte ich "Mann ne custom Lackierung wäre nice, das rot ist eh zu hell". Also habe ich google bemüht und bin auf den forumsbekannten Lars Diedenhofen ( ID70 ) gestossen.

Nach 2 oder 3 Telefonaten stand der Plan- der Rahmen geht zu Lars und ich baue ein Custom Slayer.
Das Design war schnell besprochen- ich stehe auf die klassischen Rocky Designs und die Farben dazu aus den Mitneunzigern.

Dann reifte der Entschluss weiter. Slayer war gesetzt, aber was mach ich mit dem Maiden?
Lars hat mir dann ein "Lackier-Kombi-Paket" für Rahmen und Gabeln geschnürt- dann war es klar:

DAS MAIDEN BLEIBT UND BEKOMMT CUSTOM LACK!!!
-Das Design war schnell besprochen- ich stehe auf die klassischen Rocky Designs und die Farben dazu aus den Mitneunzigern.
Also machen wir das Geschwister-BigBike vom Slayer-gleiches Design.

Also Takko auch diesen Rahmen zerlegt und entklebert.

Über die weitere Entwicklung werde ich euch die nächsten Tage hier informieren....

Viel Spass
Max

Hier die Basis:


----------



## Ben-HD (19. Dezember 2021)

Das wird ein Fest! Sehr geil, bitte viele Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigBlock427 (19. Dezember 2021)

naja, ok...
Die Spec List des Maidens kann man ja quasi aus den Bildern entnehmen....

Da wird sich auch nicht viel ändern- optisch vll etwas...
ein kleiner teaser:
mir ist es gelungen die Standrohrschoner der Bos Obsys an eine Dorado zu basteln- sehr geil!!!
Aber deshalb hier die Spec List des Maiden:
Rocky Mountain Maiden XL D 27.5 D

Manitou revox 600er titan feder

Manitou dorado 27.5



King Enve Laufradsatz 27.5

Bremse Trickstuff Maxima

King steuersatz

RF Tretlager

RF Sixc Lenker

RF Atlas DM Vorbau

RF Sixc Kurbel

Carbocage Kettenführung

Thomson Sattelstütze

Syncros Sattel

Oury Grips

Saint Schaltwerk, Kassette und Trigger

Maxxis Minion DHR und DHF II

Also quasi ein solides Zahnarzt Bike- aber ich habe Spass dran- so ride on....

LG Max


----------



## BigBlock427 (19. Dezember 2021)

ok und hier eine kleine Preview aufs Design:


----------



## BigBlock427 (22. Dezember 2021)

So langsam kommen wir etwas vorwärts... aber uns fehlen hier und da noch ein paar Teile.
Aber man bekommt langsam eine Idee


----------



## BigBlock427 (23. Dezember 2021)

Sooo Jungs,
die Böcke sind erstmal fertig und pünktlich zum Fest gibt es das erste Bildl vom kompletten Rad.
Die nächsten Wochen werden sie nochmal poliert, aufbereitet, dann sollten noch einige Decals da sein und dann kommt Schutzfolie drüber.
Und dann mach ich auch nochmal gescheite Bilder, nicht so wie diese, nachts in der Schummerbeleuchtung der Garage.
Euch allen ein frohes Fest.


----------



## Ben-HD (24. Dezember 2021)

Junge Junge, das überschreitet deutlich die jugendfreie Bilderzone. Mindestens ab 18, parental advisory - explicit content!


----------



## BigBlock427 (20. Januar 2022)

So Jungs 
Heute gab es 3 Sonnenstrahlen- die habe ich genutzt.
Die bikes sind zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, slappertape und rahmenfolie fehlen noch.
Aber in Sachen Decals und Komponenten ist das der finale Stand. 
Im Februar bekommt mein RM altitude Powerplay das gleiche Design.
Achtung viele Bilder.
LG max

PS ich bin kein guter Fotograf- die Bilder sind mit dem Handy gemacht und ohne jede Bearbeitung hier drin


----------



## BigBlock427 (20. Januar 2022)




----------



## BigBlock427 (20. Januar 2022)

Thread zu meinem slayer:




__





						Mein "aus neu mach alt"  Custom Slayer von Rocky Mountain
					

Hey Jungs,  seit dem Kauf meines Rocky Mountain Altitude Powerplay und einer heftigen Schulterverletzung, habe ich mir Anfang Oktober eingestehen müssen, dass ich doch recht unfit geworden bin. Zu den Kilos die eh schon zuviel waren, kamen noch Corona Kilos, das Ebike hat auch zur Bequemlichkeit...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MrMaxx (20. Januar 2022)

Dein Maiden ist einfach Hammer Hammer geil, die Farbe wirkt mega gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. Januar 2022)

Gefällt mir sehr, das Maiden. Nur die Dorado hätte ich nicht rot gemacht.


----------



## BigBlock427 (20. Januar 2022)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr, das Maiden. Nur die Dorado hätte ich nicht rot gemacht.


Witzig wie verschieden die Geschmäcker sind- die rote dorado finde ich zum niederknien


----------

